# Will he throw Color?



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone! Id like any help you can give me and I'm happy to answer any questions to help come up with an answer!!!

So "Rascal" here is a 2 y/o Stud Colt. Im trying to decide if i should cut (geld) him or not. He has Freckles Playboy on his papers and is off the Doc o Lena Line on top (sire) with 100% Blackburn Foundation on bottom (dam). 

He has a Blaze, and 3 Stockings and a band around one front leg... with that funny marking on his leg i'm wondering if he will throw color, if he does id like to leave him a stud especially with the blood lines he has, but i don't want to chance breeding him and not throwing color to make him proud cut. 
here are some pictures of him.... and a link to his blood line. 
the leg is the right front below the knee

FEED BACK WOULD BE GREAT!!! 
THANK YOU!!!








Baby Picture ^^^^^








Recent Pics, hes the red dun 









Bloodline link - Blackburn Perty Beau Quarter Horse


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

There is isn't a way to really tell if he is dominant without pictures of both parents and perhaps a test.

However, I must say my opinion. I believe it would be smarter to geld him since there are enough studs as there is and they can be a lot of trouble without proper handling or fencing, etc. Plus, I don't recognize many names on that pedigree to the point where I would want to breed my mare to him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, it's highly unlikely that he'll throw any kind of white color markings beyond typical QH socks and facial markings. Of course there is no way to tell 100% without having him tested for zygosity with the pinto markings, but if both parents have non-flashy markings and all their parents have non-flashy markings, then it's very unlikely that any of his get would either.

IMHO, whether or not he will throw color should not even be on the list for consideration on keeping him a stud. Either he's stud worthy or he's not, regardless of what color he is or what color he might throw. Have either of his parents accomplished anything in their life other than just being breeding stock? 

According to AllBreedPedigree (which may or may not be accurate), his sire's sire has a _bit_ of NCHA winnings and his sire's dam has a _few_ halter points. On his Dam's side, I see absolutely nothing but color going back at least 4 generations...which tells me that they were bred specifically for color and not much consideration was given to anything else.

If he were mine, I would have gelded him yesterday...but I suppose that's beside the point.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If your only reason for considering breeding him is whether or not he'll throw color, that is your answer right there as to whether or not he should be gelded.


----------



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

the All breed Pedigree is Accurate i put him in so i know for sure the first 3 gen are correct took it right off his papers


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, but at 2 years old, he is not stud quality now and probably won't be later on.
Make him a sweet gelding...


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I would say if color is your only motivation for keeping him intact, I would geld him. Like another poster mentioned, he's not likely to throw color more then the typical QH markings unless you start breeding him with paints which I don't recommend because then you're just intentionally causing registration issues. As a baby, it's hard to tell if his conformation is correct enough to reproduce and it's recommended that he prove himself in a discipline and through good health before deeming his traits worthy to pass on. You're looking at a couple years of training and showing before that time comes. 

Ever heard the saying "You don't ride the color?", to the informed buyer conformation, temperament and athletic ability are much more important then the chrome a horse has. 

This guy would make a very pretty and I'm sure happy gelding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Blackburn said:


> the All breed Pedigree is Accurate i put him in so i know for sure the first 3 gen are correct took it right off his papers


No, I was talking about the accuracy of the additional information about the horses in his pedigree. The information on the paternal grandsire shows a bit of AQHA/NCHA cutting earnings and the paternal grand-dam shows that she "has halter points" which usually means that there aren't enough to mention the actual number so just saying she has points makes it seem like she might have more.

As for his Dam's side, there is absolutely no information about any of the horses in the first 4 generations except for Fortys Last Chance...who is far enough back on the papers to not mean a darn thing to what the horse is now.

Have any of his ancestors in the last 3 generations on his dam's side been good at anything other than producing dun foals? Again, are his parents good at anything besides breeding?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

IMO, pretty color or not he isn't breeding material..


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else. He also looks to be in need of a worming.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> According to AllBreedPedigree (which may or may not be accurate), his sire's sire has a _bit_ of NCHA winnings


I personally knew Rosie O'Lama and I know quite well the man who owned him during the time he won most of his NCHA earnings and his AQHA points. While I don't know the specific $$ amount off the top of my head, this information appears to be correct on Allbreed.

As for the OP's horse, I don't think he is stallion material for many reasons. Most of which have already been stated.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Right off the bat, before even seeing pictures, I will say geld him. 
Can you promote and advertise him as a stud? Will you be able to teach him to cover a mare and a dummy? Will you have the money and facilities to keep a breeding stallion? Where will all his foals go? Will you only breed mares that compliment him and are of good quality? Will you show him and earn him some points? To you have the facilities and fencing to keep in a stallion? Have you dealt with stallions before? Have you ever raised a foal?

IMO he is is just not stallion-worthy, and will make a much better gelding in the long run


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome Blackburn.

Agree with all of the above.

Your questions should have been, "What do you think of this colt? Do you think he is worth running on, to see if he might be stallion material?"

I know nothing of his pedigree. What did you mean by colour? He certainly has some flashy markings. If you were thinking of producing tobiano or overo, then a lot would depend on the mare wouldn't it. 

I'm tending to think by your question, that you probably don't have a good handle on equine colour patterns yet. Yes, he's a cute foal, but most are. Your best bet, is to learn all you can about colour (if that's your bag) and not breed again until you have it all quite firmly, in your mind. Anyone can breed. It takes homework and lots of learning, to know what one is doing, to produce a generation of horses, better than those who went before. 

Before one breeds, a breeder should be able to look at a pedigree and know a great deal about many/most of the horses, up-front in that pedigree. Certainly, ask for opinions on quality, although your fellow is pretty young yet and might change quite rapidly as he grows. 

Lizzie


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Yes, he's a cute foal, but most are. Your best bet, is to learn all you can about colour (if that's your bag) and not breed again until you have it all quite firmly, in your mind.


I think you said it best

love, Sara


----------

